# We Have Another Mission



## ultramag (Feb 20, 2007)

I was talking to TulsaJeff last night in chat and we were trying to come up with a way to run a promotion for SMF and give away some smokers and a couple of Jeff's rub and sauce and sauce recipes. 

For Grand prize we were thinking of 4 smokers. A GOSM, WSM, Chargriller offset, or a Brinkmann Pitmaster Deluxe. These were just some that came up as good smokers in the $200-$300 range. I had told Jeff I would be glad to go half with him to make it happen. In addition we can buy it through the SMF store and then Jeff (read our forum) will get a percentage of the sale per the SMF/Amazon agreement. 

Second place, Jeff has some type of ECB new in box in his garage. Third prize, the little $35-$40 Brinkmann Bullet. Fourth and Fifth rub and sauce recipe.

What we need to figure out is how to run a contest and determine a winner and runner ups. We were kinda drawing a blank on this at the time. Jeff told me to bring it to the Events Commitee so we can brainstorm and come up with something good.

Also, what is your guys opinions on the Grand Prize Smoker choices. One idea I had was to give the Grand Prize winner a choice out of a few smokers that were in a price range acceptable to us. 

I also think we need to try to make this a fun event that we get some mileage out of. It doesn't need to be given away and over with next week. Also, could we draw in some new members somehow?

Cheech, I know you just got a BSKD and I think it could maybe fit the criteria we are talking about for Grand Prize but I don't know alot about it or it's price/quality.


----------



## pigcicles (Feb 22, 2007)

Chad, I must have been out of it. I barely remembered seeing this post. I don't always sleep good working swing shifts.

As I understand this.. We are now working on an SMF promotion to get more membership to the forums. Awesome, Let's put the Thin Blue Crew to work...

1st you ask about a contest.

1) How about the person who brings in the most verified active newbie's to the forum? I would say most newbie's but it would be easy to have all your buddies just sign up and never come back. We would have to set a "secret" number of posts to be classified as "active" over the period of the contest.

2nd is Prizes:

2)On the Grand Prize: I feel that if we use the above as the game then there should be the grand prize for the person who invited the most newbies, and a Top Prize for the newbie who puts in the most or best (however it would be decided) posts, such as questions, or quality comments.. truely learning, not just saying "hey" to others or "LOL"

3)Possibly set up the Rub or Sauce recipes for the most unusual smoker, tools, or gadgets actually used while smoking.. something that may even get the person made fun of. This is one that could be ran as a Post : My  Unusual Smoking Stuff... 

I'm still gearing up here, give me a few days to think about this.

Does anyone have any inside connections to Smoker supplies or store managers who may like to promote their company?

How soon do we want to start this up? How long will it last?

Let me know what you think and your ideas on this. 

Thanks Chad, there are going to be a lot of times when I'm off at my "other" job at night. You and Cheech can keep the music playing.. I'll dance when I get in.


----------



## ultramag (Feb 22, 2007)

Joe, this wasn't necessarily to be geared toward just drawing members. I just threw that out as a can we draw in some members as we do this. I'm not sure about throwing out hey get us memebrs and you can have a smoker. One of the great things to me about SMF is the quality of members we seem to have, especially in the "regular" crowd. I don't want to just seem like I'm knocking the idea, but I would be very concerned that doing this vastly as a membership drive would be bad for the community. Sorry if I confused with the way my original post was worded.

Thoughts???


----------



## pigcicles (Feb 23, 2007)

Not a problem. I was looking for clarity which is why I used the term "As I understand this.." 

Okay so this is an SMF promotion, basically for the people that are here or that happen to come along as usual. Not a membership drive. I seem to be at a loss on the scope of the promotion. Can you clarify any at all what type of promo this should be? 

Are you talking about finding the craziest person willing to run stripped down naked at a baseball game (I know..NO!!!) or maybe something a little more tame like SMF Blackout Bingo? A national SMF scavenger hunt?

Give us a direction that you may have caught in the conversation with Jeff. I'll try to come up with something in the next few days.

Joe


----------



## ultramag (Feb 24, 2007)

Jeff and I had no direction really. Just an idea about giving away a smoker and not much else. I've been racking my brain and can't come up with much of an idea that suits me as far as how to do it. I'll keep thinking as well, maybe something will soak through the thick outer layer. ;)


----------



## pigcicles (Feb 24, 2007)

I've been thinking about this. I am thinking if we can tie into the "hot" topic of the season we can get a better response. Like now is Nascar season, though not everyone is into racing. The treasure hunt idea would have been excellent during the movie National Treasure, it might still work.

We definitely don't want to use any NBA themes, as they "own" certain March terms and want paid for everything.

We can start by coming up with a hot topic theme and build from that. From there we can get our direction and how to work it out. 

I will PM Jeff to see if he might have a general idea on what he would like us to do yet.


----------



## TulsaJeff (Feb 25, 2007)

This is something I think would be a good thing but I am not sure of the details either. I don't want it to be just about membership although increased membership is a really good thing.

I don't want folks just having their buddies sign up just for the sake of signing up but I am open to having some sort of referral program as part of the deal.

Maybe they should have to sign up AND smoke something successfully AND provide pictures..

We have a referral program built into the software that allows members to send their friends, family, etc. a special link so that when they sign up as a member the system knows they were referred by them.

Just some thoughts.. I am totally open to this..

Just as an FYI.. I know you guys are busy and I don't want to load you down but I would like to have some sort of promotion running at least twice each year.

It doesn't always have to be huge prizes.. 

We also have a ratings system in the forum where members can give stars to a post that is particularly helpful.

We could give a SMF coffee mug to the highest rated member each month or something similar.

Just rambling really but trying to help you guys understand where I am going with this..

There is really no hurry I guess and if it is too much to handle while we are planning the gathering then by all means let it wait until after June.

I know you guys have a life outside of SMF


----------



## pigcicles (Feb 27, 2007)

How about if we have an SMF Smoke Off on a given Friday or Saturday (or weekend)? The members will post pics only in a specific thread to qualify, and only posts before say Monday morning will count. Have a Poll to vote the greatest achievement... ??? Then do the smoker prize and have a runner up shirt or coffee mug???

Joe


----------



## cheech (Feb 27, 2007)

Wow totally missed this post.

To answer some of the questions, yes I did just get a BSKD the price was $160 on special. I can see if there are others.

Jeff I have no idea where you got the idea that we have a life outside of the SMF  LOL

I love the idea of a smoke off and pictures to boot.

Let me dwell on this for a bit and see if I can come up with a few ideas.

I like the concept though.


----------



## cheech (Mar 30, 2007)

I did go back and see if there were any more BSKD and they are out how ever last night I say a propane unit and looked like a good unit. That unit was around $98 maybe something to consider.

As for the contest still not sure what to do


----------



## pigcicles (Mar 30, 2007)

Cheech, we'll get started on this when we know everything is settled on the gathering.. keep thinking and we'll get together for some brainstorming sometime soon


----------



## pigcicles (Jul 6, 2007)

Gentlemen, I didn't get any reply to the PM that was sent out so I thought I'd throw something out here. Just an idea to try to get something moving...

It is summer time which means outside / vacation time. We can run a program of "See the World - Smell the Smoke". Basically while the forum members are on vacation, travelling or not, take some pictures of smoking meat in unusual places and / or ways. 

Maybe they will build a homemade smoker to compete, maybe not. But it will get us some pics of neat places and the food being cooked.

Let me know if this strikes a little closer to the idea we are after.

Joe


----------



## cheech (Jul 6, 2007)

Sorry about the lack of response. I use my inbox as a reminder for a holding box until I answer the email. Unfortunately I lost my inbox when my pc crashed and had to replace it.

I do like your thought here. Sounds like it is something and we do all love pictures. Voting can be a bit tricky but we will see how it goes.

I think this is a better idea than what I did not come up with.


----------



## ultramag (Jul 8, 2007)

I just didn't have any ideas, so therefore no reply.

Your idea is for sure not bad and the best one yet. As the guy ponying up for one of the smokers it would be nice to tie it into a newbie without any, or at least not much, of a smoker. Maybe that would be a good twist on the above idea. Someone without much experience or smoker building one and we can judge for the prize. 

For me, that has been the hardest part of this, figuring out how to get the contest geared to what I consider the learning and/or very basic in need of advancement crowd. The smokinmeat's of SMF is what I'm getting at Joe.


----------



## pigcicles (Jul 8, 2007)

Chad that is a fine direction to take this. So we can set up the criteria for winning are you suggesting only inexperienced smokers or the slightly experienced without much to smoke on (the flower pot guy comes to mind)?

How about a cut off date? Maybe Labor Day? Seems to be the last official day of summer vacation.

I do have one concern that lately we've had a crop of photoshop guru's popping in. I would suggest that all photos must be real and not touch up's or photoshop work.

We should be able to get the ground work set up on this fairly quickly. Once we have it hammered out we can submit it to Jeff for approval or target practice.

Any suggestions or ideas are good right now we are still building this idea so throw em out and lets get moving.

Joe


----------



## ultramag (Jul 9, 2007)

Answered in quote.


----------



## cheech (Jul 12, 2007)

I have an other thought. 

What if we set up something like the OTBS where you have to be nominated by someone else based on the nominee going above and beyond.

Not sure we are are too far down the road to change things or if this is even an idea we want to explore or not.

Just for thoughts


----------



## ultramag (Jul 12, 2007)

IMO, we are definately not far enough along to change course. I just can't get my mind around an idea that I like for this. I am just not too much into if it isn't something that is helping a forum member that is fairly new to smoking. I guess maybe I'm just not a giving person, but like I said above I have no desire to buy smokers to give away for someone like us that have several, have experience, and would really just as soon pick our own gear most likely anyway. If that makes me a bad selfish person, I guess I can live with it. With that said, it is also probably not good business per se to run a contest that a lot of members are exempt from it. 

I don't know if maybe I'm putting too much or not enough thought into this. I do still feel like we covered before that a membership type drive is a bad thing, especially where a giveaway is involved.


----------



## cheech (Jul 12, 2007)

We could give away a smoker for a newbie and a different gift if you have some one who is a bit more experienced. For an example a Maverick ( Can we really have enough of them). Or possibly a membership to Kansas City BBQ society etc


----------



## pigcicles (Jul 16, 2007)

I was just going through this again myself Cheech. 

I do kind of like the idea of a nominations for consideration. Also I like the idea of a tier level of prizes to keep the good stuff going where it should be, not to someone who already has an arsenal of smokers and supplies.

I would like to see it incorporated around a theme of some type. But if it doesn't work out that is fine too. I'm just trying to find a way to get everyone involved even if they won't win the "grand prize". 

If they have a chance for a digital probe or some other prize that quailfies them to enter, then we have included every person in the forum. We can set up the smoker for the "newbie most deserving". Which includes the smokinmeats of SMF. And with the teir level that includes the older more seasoned guru's then they have a chance in increase their stash of cool stuff to smoke with.

Chad do you agree that this might be a workable direction? How about you Daryl - is this the way you were thinking of going?

Joe


----------



## cheech (Jul 16, 2007)

You are right on the money.

We could have a newbie with best looking ....
Categories are pork chicken beef etc and they have to cook one of each and post a picture. (I love the picture part)

Then we can judge by overall looks, smoke rings, etc


----------



## ultramag (Jul 16, 2007)

I think that sounds like the right direction to go for the most part. One thing to consider before growing too big of an idea is where all the stuff is going to come from on the prize end. The original prizes Jeff and I spoke about that night were 3 smokers (I was gonna buy a grand prize $200 or so max, Jeff has one new in box in his garage, and the 3rd place like the $35 ECB, and 4th and 5th Jeff was gonna donate a couple rib and sauce recipes. I am assuming Joe, that you are figuring on pitching in as well based on the way we handled things for the gathering. If that is the case then all we need to do is figure out what and how many prizes we are gonna do. I just want to be sure we know what we have and how we are going to work it. We gotta be sure we're prepared to do whatever we say and don't get outta control. 

We're also going to have shipping expenses to consider. I'm sure you guys are aware of most all of this, but we just need to be sure expenses are covered and no one is left holding the bag or the committee with egg on it's face. 

With all that, I think Labor Day is a good deadline still. Maybe all photos submitted by the Sun. following Labor Day. Then we can go through whatever process is determined to pic winners and try and have this wrapped up and prizes out to winners by mid Oct. I would assume Jeff could open a section temporarily for contest entries so they are easy to keep track of and view.

Thoughts???


----------



## pigcicles (Jul 16, 2007)

Of course I have no intention of leaving you hanging on the prizes for this. I am first trying to sort out what is what.

If we go on a teir level of prizes are we looking for places 1 through 3 in the Newbie category and 1 through 3 in the Seasoned category?

Personally I don't feel the need to blow out 3 smokers in one shot. I would think a grand prize smoker on the newbie level, maybe an ECB as second, and whatever as 3rd.

The more seasoned smokers can compete for maybe an item of choice such as probes, rub sauce recipes, or whatever we spell out.

Do you two feel this is acceptable or should we reduce the prize(s) to 1 or 2 per level? Once we have the number we can decide what goes where.


----------



## ultramag (Jul 17, 2007)

Answered within.


----------



## cheech (Jul 18, 2007)

Just got around to reading this and I agree with both of you and believe that we are on the right track with the right train and heading in the right direction


----------



## ultramag (Jul 29, 2007)

I have been thinking alot about or contest and have an idea to run by you guys.

What do you think about a smaller contest to kinda get our contest running and promotion feet wet first? We can stick with the basic guidelines we've already discussed, just some simpler accessory type prizes. We could pull it together for $100 bucks or so total probably and see how it goes over and work the kinks out.

If it goes well we would be able to better run a bigger type event next Spring early. Just a thought, I just think we are getting later and later and we all seem to be somewhat hesitant and unsure. I myself would be just as interested in the smaller contest and winning it as a general member, especially if I never knew about the smoker giveaway. 
	

	
	
		
		



		
			






Let me know what you think of the idea.


----------



## pigcicles (Jul 29, 2007)

Chad I agree that we have lost some steam on this and the time is running late to end a promotion by Labor Day. Let's go ahead and get moving on a smaller late summer event and then keep working on one for the early spring that can be for the smoker.

What do you think Cheech? This will give us a chance to get better organized for the bigger one, don't you agree?

I will scan back through the posts and see if I can pull out some of the decided details and repost them here. 

What kind of prizes are we looking at... Temp Probes, utensils, etc. or did you have something else in mind Chad?

Joe


----------



## ultramag (Jul 31, 2007)

That's along the lines I had in mind Joe. Maybe an ET-73, a recipe or two from Jeff if he is up to it. Another thought I had was a gift certificate set up somehow through Jeff's Amazon store. Aprons, chicken stands, anything along those lines to me will work. Have 3 prizes and go from there.


----------



## pigcicles (Jul 31, 2007)

I've been hit and miss lately. My computer has been giving me problems and found out why night before last... it crashed hard. I've had to make time to get the PC (Piece of Crap) back in operation.

Since Daryl hasn't replied and we're running low on time, I guess we'll try to move forward with this plan then. As soon as I get time I'll rough in the rules and outline the program for review.

Thanks
Joe


----------



## ultramag (Jul 31, 2007)

Sounds good to me Joe, I'll keep an eye out for your update.


----------



## cheech (Aug 1, 2007)

Sorry guys I have not been checking this link.

I love the idea of a smaller contest

If you have any other thought or comments let me know. My email notification on this topic was not set and I did not realize there was an update.

What if we make it only available to non-OTBS members this way it would make sure to relate to the newbies?


----------



## pigcicles (Aug 2, 2007)

I'm working on the rough draft for this and am wondering...

Will we need to have 3 place prizes for this or just 1 or 2. I am drafting this with the Newbie and Seasoned Smoker categories and was thinking maybe just 1 or 2 place prizes for a small event and work up to a more grand scale as we go.

Just looking for input. When the draft is posted then please offer your suggestions so we can get this moving.

Joe


----------



## pigcicles (Aug 2, 2007)

*See the world … Smell the Smoke*


Purpose of this event is to get all SMF members involved in showing off their works and achievements. This is especially aimed toward the new member crowd to encourage post involvement and to better the smoking skills of all. 

Post your pictures of this years summer smokes. Some of you may have had major smokes or just a single item. Size doesn’t matter for this event. The pictures should show the TBS and the final product minimum. We would like to see the equipment that is used to smoke the item submitted. 

The only items that will be considered must be posted within this thread by the event cut off date. Any pictures posted after that date will not be eligible to win. Winners will be chosen by the Events Team. Should there be a conflict, tie, or other matter that prevents picking a winner the winner will then be decided by TulsaJeff. All decisions are final.


Prize categories for “Newbie - Most Deserving”, and “Seasoned Smoker” 

*Newbie Most Deserving *
1st Prize Maverick Temp Probe
2nd Prize "Bear Claws" for pulled pork
*Seasoned Smoker*
1st Prize $25 Gift Certificate from Amazon.com to spend wisely in a smoking manner

*General Rules *
1. Member must submit pictures from a recent smoke showing the TBS and finished product.
2. The pictures must be properly submitted into the correct post by date 9/9/07
3. After said date the candidates will be narrowed down by the Events Team

*Issuing Prizes *
1. Prizes will be issued by the Events Team by the end of October 2007
2. Substitutions will not be allowed


----------



## ultramag (Aug 2, 2007)

I think your draft is fine Joe. I also think 1 prize of a gift certificate in the "seasoned" category would be fine as well.


----------



## cheech (Aug 2, 2007)

Very fine work.

For the prices am I correct that we were thinking that one would be from Tulsa Jeff and what is the other item?

Do you want me to contribute something for a give away? I almost wonder if the turn out is good that may be we will secretly keep the third place to ourselves and if there is someone worthy we add it in


----------



## pigcicles (Aug 5, 2007)

I did a little clean up work on the above post. Do you have any suggestions for the 2nd prize for the Newbie category? Give me any thoughts on the draft so I can make any changes. I would like to post this Monday the 6th if possible.

Joe


----------



## cheech (Aug 5, 2007)

We could offer something like "bear claws" for pulling pork.

A gift certificate for purchasing an item at Jeff's web store

For that matter I could get some trophy's made up if we would rather offer trophies or ribbons

Is there a book that we could offer?

I may try to get a few more SMF hats made up we could offer one of those

Hope this helps


----------



## pigcicles (Aug 6, 2007)

Cheech I like the idea of Bear Claws. I will add that as the second place item. How much do you two feel is appropriate as the gift certificate for the Seasoned Smoker? I was thinking somewhere around $25 give or take.


----------



## cheech (Aug 6, 2007)

Just to clear things up a bit 

You asked about how much to make the certificates for, where is the money from this coming from? If we all pitch in then we can see how much we have left for certificates or is there an other plan?


----------



## ultramag (Aug 7, 2007)

We're paying for it Cheech. $25 sounds good enough to me Joe.


----------



## cheech (Aug 7, 2007)

It's all good 

So when does this thing kick off and do you want me to send you the check or how shall we do that?


----------



## pigcicles (Aug 8, 2007)

I will post the event and go live Wed Aug 8 in the A.M.

Jeff will be giving cash this time to use as we see fit. I figure that we will get the costs all lined up and divide it up. I'll let ya know Cheech.

Joe


----------



## pigcicles (Aug 8, 2007)

Guys while the event is running we need to define "Newbie" for our judging standard. Do either of you have any questions/ comments concerning what was posted?

Joe


----------



## cheech (Aug 9, 2007)

Newbie = a person who has been on the forum less than ... months.

Not one who has experience in the ways of the thin blue 

Just my thoughts


----------



## cheech (Aug 11, 2007)

I love the new excitement this has created!


----------



## ultramag (Aug 12, 2007)

Well, I been so far outta pocket this week I'll just say great job Joe, post looks great and it seems to be taking off now.


----------



## pigcicles (Aug 12, 2007)

I knew you were in the middle of a busy week so I've been waiting to hear from you too. What's your opinion on the newbie definition? I have been looking at about the 2 month range as long as they didn't come in bragging about years of smoking experience. Some of the newbies were inducted to OTBS in less time than that.


----------



## ultramag (Aug 12, 2007)

I think 2 to 3 months tops as well is a good guidline for the newb category. I think most folks will know what we mean and an experienced guy probably won't want to be in the "newbie" contest anyway. 

If all else fails, all judges decisions are final! ;)


----------



## cheech (Aug 20, 2007)

Not sure if you have seen the posts on the competition but folks we are going to have a tough time judging!

There is some nice looking posts there.


----------



## pigcicles (Aug 20, 2007)

I've been watching pretty close. I don't reply to anyone's participation to avoid any problems that may occur down the road.

Yep gonna be wicked tough


----------



## cheech (Sep 12, 2007)

For seasoned I vote for post number 33,67,103 and 144
For newbie I vote for post number 142, 174, 181

And your votes are for ........


----------



## pigcicles (Sep 13, 2007)

Mission complete! Thanks for sticking with this guys. The winners will be posted in the thread when they all acknowlege with their address'. 

Break time for a bit.

Joe


----------



## cheech (Nov 10, 2007)

I never sent a check to anyone for my part of the prize. Who do I send it to and for how much?


----------

